# brothers in arms - acoustic fingerpicking version



## guitarquango (Jun 12, 2012)

I love this song. 

And here is a very nice acoustic cover - hope you like it:

brothers in arms on acoustic guitar - fingerpicking style

Greetz & have fun

Jimmy Quango


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

You did a wonderful job on what is one of my favorite Dire Straits songs. My hat's off to you, great work.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Absolutely a great job! This song is a true testimonial , perfectly written by Knoffler. Well done!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

One of my very favourite songs, by any artist. Very nice job done, thank you for posting.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice playing, I can't get my fingers to work like that.


----------



## guitarquango (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you all for this nice feedback !! I realy LOVE this song it's nice to hear that i am not alone...

Greetz & peace

Jimmy Q.


----------

